# wifi is connecting, but market is not



## bk3547 (Oct 14, 2011)

So Ive done the GAPPS install, and the fix. Ive set my router to channel 5, and Ive prevented the touchpad from sleeping. 
My Wifi symbol which used to be green, is now gray. I can connect to the internet, and browse no problem. But I cannot connect to Market....Anyone care to help?


----------



## Dlongb13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Try signing into Gtalk, usually the easiest and first solution.


----------



## speed (Oct 16, 2011)

you probably have a firewall on. need to check your router. if you have a phone that connects to market via wifi then this isn't the problem. can't recall which Ports need to be unblocked


----------



## bk3547 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dlongb13 said:


> Try signing into Gtalk, usually the easiest and first solution.


GTalk says " Could not connect to server. Will retry shortly." And never connects


----------



## bk3547 (Oct 14, 2011)

speed said:


> you probably have a firewall on. need to check your router. if you have a phone that connects to market via wifi then this isn't the problem. can't recall which Ports need to be unblocked


My Incredible connects to Market via wifi no problem.


----------



## speed (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you signed into your google account? Look in settings/accounts and sync


----------



## bk3547 (Oct 14, 2011)

speed said:


> Are you signed into your google account? Look in settings/accounts and sync


yes, I am signed in.


----------



## bk3547 (Oct 14, 2011)

So upon reading through other forums, I decided to shut down CM7, and boot into WebOS. From there I just fired up the browser, then shut it back down. I rebooted back to CM7, and voila. My market is back and my wifi symbol is green again. I dont understand it. Chalk it up to this being an Alpha. ..A great Alpha, but a experimental piece of software.


----------



## tswany11 (Sep 15, 2011)

bk3547 said:


> So upon reading through other forums, I decided to shut down CM7, and boot into WebOS. From there I just fired up the browser, then shut it back down. I rebooted back to CM7, and voila. My market is back and my wifi symbol is green again. I dont understand it. Chalk it up to this being an Alpha. ..A great Alpha, but a experimental piece of software.


My TP did the same thing, reboot into webOS, open browser, then reboot back into CM7. Everything works great. Been working great for about 9 hours. I also went to my parent's for dinner and connected wifi and everything worked great there too.

Anyone have any ideas on why this would happen?


----------



## Ruichronox (Oct 24, 2011)

No idea why this would happen but same thing happened to mine. Thanks for the fix, the rebooting to webos opening browser, then reboot trick worked!


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Make sure to check your date and time settings. Sometimes the date gets changed to 1970 and your browsing will work but market will not. I think my email even didn't work until I fixed the date.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Go to Google.frameworkservices in manage apps and clear data then reboot. Should fix it.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Gatorguy said:


> Make sure to check your date and time settings. Sometimes the date gets changed to 1970 and your browsing will work but market will not. I think my email even didn't work until I fixed the date.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


This ^ most of the time.


----------

